# What do things cost in Mexico?



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

"do some cement walls 2 1/2 feet high. Being a newbie to Mexico I have no idea about construction costs. I have an idea what such work would cost in Montreal. Can anyone give any guidance? House is in Cabo San Lucas."

This is the latest post on page 12 of "Cost of Living Chart: What Do You Think?" Isn't it time to start a new thread? How much more off of thread could a post be? RVGringo, help! Or are we adding 2 1/2 foot 'concrete' wall construction in Baja to the chart?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ha! You are right! I think this thread has worn itself out and is probably obsolete. I'll probably delete it soon and folks can start a new one at the present rate of inflation and exchange, where prices are rising daily.


----------

